# EHEIM Aquastyle - Big Als



## Fishyfishyfishy (Mar 3, 2008)

Anyone checked out what are their prices? It says starting from $99, but I feel it's like one of their tricks, $99 for only the smallest one and the other models are still the normal price.

I am interested in the 9 gallon one, anyone know how much?


----------



## binhle (Sep 19, 2011)

*aquastyle*

Check out J&L Aquatics. i think they're in Vancouver and the shipping is free
(within Canada)


----------

